# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  GRAN GALA FIN DE AÑO EN LA SEI DE MADRID

## Iván Manso

El próximo día 18 GRAN GALA FIN DE AÑO EN LA SEI DE MADRID, sí ya sé que lo he dicho antes en el título pero es que me gusta!!!! Ah, y también sé que el 18 no es fin de año, pero es que el 31 no cae en lunes... 

Pues eso, si quieres hacer un número especial en esta Gala Superguay de la muerte, no tienes mas que decirlo y te apunto!!!! Ya se han apuntado cuatro, no digo quienes, y el límite está en 12, uno por cada campanada del FIN DE AÑO!!! 

Será una gala única, salga como salga, creerme, será única... 

Ah, el presentador seré yo y también quien lo organice (que raro no??   :Wink:   ) 

Bueno, espero que os animéis y que este fin de año no tenga menos de 12 campanadas. 

Un saludo 

Iván Manso (El presentador) 

Pd: No pienso pararlas, las dejaré que sigan su curso

----------


## M4gici4n

> ...Bueno, espero que os animéis y que este fin de año no tenga menos de 12 campanadas....


Sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh...
no lo digas muy fuerte, que un tal Santillana te puede oir...

Ya nos contarás como fue todo  :Wink1: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Yo le he mandado un mp a IVI, por si cuela.

----------


## Nacho Conde

Hola a Todos:

Yo ya le he dicho a IVI que tengo un juego de Pajaros que es tremendo.

Y que voy a actuar.

Temblad Los pajaros Vuelven.

Saludos

----------


## zarkov

He separado algunos posts de este hilo para abrir uno nuevo en Nuevos Miembros para que Malcom cuente algo.

Graciaaaaaas

----------


## manlex

¿Se puede ir de espectador a la gala, si no eres de la SEI? O es sólo para socios?

----------


## miguelajo

Solo para socios. No es una actividad abierta a público.

----------


## Iván Manso

Perdón por el retraso, aquí están los actuantes de la Gala (No están en orden de aparición en la gala, eso no lo sé ni yo):

Javi Santos
Hector de Pedro
Manolo Talman
Josequesoyyo
Nacho Conde
Magic O´Malley 
David Redondo
Gustavo Otero
Omar
Javier del Sol
Fer (Busyman) y Gabi 
Miguel Ajo (Separado)

Y puede que alguien más nos sorprenda, pero eso ya es cosa del futuro... y sí, ya sé que no sono 12 exactos pero oye, quién pone aquí las reglas?? Yo, quién presenta? Yo, quién está pensando como justificar esta violación de normas y acarrear con los conflictos fiscales y penales? David Redondo que pa eso es el Vice.

Un saludo

Iván (No se hace responsable de las opiniones vertidas en este post, la posesión demoniaca ha surgido efecto)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

No me lo pierdo por nada del mundo

----------


## Felipe

> Miguel Ajo (Separado)


Y los demás cómo están ¿solteros? ¿o es que hay que hacerle promoción a ver si pilla algo? 8)

----------


## Iván Manso

> Perdón por el retraso, aquí están los actuantes de la Gala (No están en orden de aparición en la gala, eso no lo sé ni yo):
> 
> Javi Santos
> Hector de Pedro
> Manolo Talman
> Josequesoyyo
> Nacho Conde
> Magic O´Malley 
> David Redondo
> ...

----------


## miguelajo

Separado, quiere decir que se escribe separado...macho no me jod...que me casé en julio.
Nos vemos esta tarde...
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No, señores, no. La pantalla noos tiembla porque haya un terremoto. Es por mis nervios.

Al igual que Miguel Ajo tiene su parentesis (Separado), EXIJO EL MÍO!!!!!

En la lista debe decir: Magic O'Malely (Mago Novel Invitado).

Vale que llevo tres añitos peleándome con las cartas y que actúo ocasionalmente, pero comparado con el resto de participantes estoy en pañales. No quiero crear falsas espectativas así que exijo que se indique claramente que soy novel, al igual que en la actuación de esta noche debe quedar meridianamente claro antes de empezar (porque tras miactuación ya lo sabrá todo el mundo).

Si no se especifíca, no actúo.

Y lo digo totalmente en serio.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Tengo los dedos fríos y he puesto O'Malely... (Vaya día) y nome deja editar.

Evidentemente es O'Malley (Mago Novel Invitado).

----------


## zarkov

Yo, en tu lugar, argumentaría enfermedad.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Lamentablemente soy hombre de palabra, y si dije que iba, iré. Siempre cabe la esperanza que de a alguien se le ocurra la feliz idea de salvarme de la quema con la excusa de que no siendo socio no puedo actuar (ni ir).... 

Eso sí, si hay que ir, se va. Pero que me dejen actuar de los primeros porque si voy detras de Talman o Miguel Ajo... ufff que vergüenza.(llevaré un cesto para recoger los tomates).

----------


## BusyMan

Como diría Miguel Ajo (divorciado) ''Se viene llorado de casa''

Así que...

Por cierto, si quieres quedamos esta tarde un poco antes y rematamos lo que tengas más en bragas (siglo xX) ok?


¡¡¡Tengo listos todos los elementos que me hacen falta para esta tarde!!!!!!

Dios, qué fin de semana más bricolagero! (y alcohólico!)

Madre mía, los líos en los que me meto :S

----------


## miguelajo

Please dejar de poner cosas de separado y rollos de esos que no me hace nada de gracia...( me da mal rollo) y mira que yo tengo sentido del humor...
Pues efectivamente se viene llorao de casa...
La verdad es que todo el cartel es impresionante...pero es lo que tiene la SEI de Madrid...que le pegas una patada a una piedra y te sale una gala de la leche...
Yo sólo por ver de nuevo a Jose....
Sos vais a querer de morir...
Yo haré una moñada...después de las olimpiadas ya no me queda repertorio "interesante" para magos.
Nos vemos...salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno, vaaaleeeee.. Ya he llorado (Gracias Busy por prestarme el hombro).  

Esta tarde voy a arrasar!   :Lol:  

Que se preparen Miguel Ajo (noestajunto) y compañía.

----------


## miguelajo

Puessss la gala muy bien...pero
Hubo algo que la eclipso por completo...
Si ya lo dije yo....Os vais a querer de morir...
" El Jose"  se salió de la tabla por los 4 costados...NUNCA y me repito NUNCA había oido una ovación así en mi vida en la SEI...
Un lunes más, me siento pequeño al lado de "Los Maestros" y a su vez me siento tremendamente afortunado.
Ayer sentí magia y después de tantos años muy pocos hacen sentir eso...
CHAPEAU!!!
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## magomago

Vaya,es una pena que la SEI de Madrid me quede tan lejos,pero bueno.......... una cronica no vendria mal para los que no pudimos asistir no?
Pues venga,animaros.......

----------


## Gandalf

El vecino de abajo subió a mi casa a las 3 de la mañana a que le explicasen que eran esos golpes que se oian y que no le dejaban dormir. A mi novia le costó explicarle que era yo dandome con la cabeza en el suelo. 

¿¿¿¿COMO HIZO ESO JOSE :Confused: ?

Estoy con Miguel Ajo, yo ayer vi MAGIA en la SEI. No solo por Jose, que se llevó la ovación del siglo con sus dos predicciones, si no por todos los demás. Ver ese O´Ma con su cochecito de metacrilato que se para donde Al Capone se escondía, esas jotas que se escurren a las habitaciones de las damas, ese Manolo Talman parando balas con la boca (SI, LO HIZO, QUE YO LO VI), Omar y el torpe espectador que eligió (lo siento mucho), esas monedas que salen y entran en la cajita a voluntad, ese Nacho metido a parapsicólogo, esos pantalones nuevos que nos traen los reyes el 15 Diciembre y no el 6 de Enero, Dramagic y sus Kinders mágicos, Miguel Ajo con esas manos que Dios le conserve hasta que sea muy viejito, ese Gustavo poniendo huevos... Todos. Todos me gustaron. 

MA-RA-VI-LLO-SO

Mi mejor gala en la SEI.  Daros a todos las gracias por esta fantástica gala. Lástima los que se la perdieron.

¡¡¡¡¡DIOS CUANTO TENGO QUE APRENDEEEEERRRRR!!!!

PD: Jose Quesoyyo, eso no se hace ¡MAMON! 

Plasplasplasplasplasplasplas (aplausos que aun resuenan en la SEI)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Estimado Gandalf, gracias por tus palabras. Aprovecho para reconocer que nadie en el mundo es capaz de llevar puesto un 'Bobby' con tu estilo innato. Has sido el mejor policía con casco que he tenido jamás en esa rutina (claro, que también has sido el primero con el que he usado el casco...  :Wink:  )

Yo tuve la fortuna de participar en primer lugar, lo cual me permitió disfrutar del resto de la gala con toda tranquilidad. Fue, efectivamente, una maravilla por todo lo que se ha dicho. Aunque la mención especial se la lleva Josequesoyyo. 

Decían que 'Bach compone como dios, pero si Dios compusiera música lo haría como Mozart'...  Bueno, Tamariz hace magia como Dios, pero si Dios hiciera magia la haría como Jose.

----------


## zarkov

A la espera de la crónica sobre la gala que seguramente (espero) se hará, decir que todavía tengo las manos moradas de aplaudir, los ojos como platos y la sonrisa clavada en la cara.
¡Qué barbaridad, Dios mío!

¡Qué lujo!

Por cierto, tenemos en exclusiva el vídeo de la actuación de O'Malley en otro hilo.

Y muchas gracias a la SEI por haberme permitido disfrutar de uno de los mejores momentos de mi vida (y no exagero ni un pelo).

----------


## Gandalf

> Decían que 'Bach compone como dios, pero si Dios compusiera música lo haría como Mozart'...  Bueno, Tamariz hace magia como Dios, pero si Dios hiciera magia la haría como Jose.


Jo, que bonito... No se si Jose leerá esto pero por si no lo hace alguien debería decírselo.

Eh, ¿algo en contra de mi garbo y porte gorreril? Pues por si alguien lo dudaba ese innato estilo mio a la hora de ponerme el Bobby viene inspirado en los sombreros de la guardia real del Palacio de Buckingham. ¿Alguna objeción?

 :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Jo, que bonito... No se si Jose leerá esto pero por si no lo hace alguien debería decírselo.


Pues si alguien tiene acceso a él, que le avise para que se pase por aquí.  :Wink:  




> Eh, ¿algo en contra de mi garbo y porte gorreril? Pues por si alguien lo dudaba ese innato estilo mio a la hora de ponerme el Bobby viene inspirado en los sombreros de la guardia real del Palacio de Buckingham. ¿Alguna objeción?


¡Al contrario! No hay más que ver tu corpulencia y tu porte para sentirse bien guardado. Ya t eimagino paseando por el puente de Londres, entre la niebla, manos a la espalda y balanceándo la porra... (imagen cinematográfia 100%)

----------


## miguelajo

Pues ya se lo he reenviado y su respuesta no podía ser de otra manera...
" Joe que el juego no es tan bueno..." " a ensayar todo el mundo que flata nos hace..."
El Más Grande...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues el juego no será bueno, PERO J#D€R QUÉ BUENO HACE JOSE QUE PAREZCA EL JUEGUECILLO!!!!

Yo ensayo mucho... me paso media vida en sombrererías!   :Lol:  

Gracias Miguel por el envío a Jose.

----------


## Krumlov

¿Alguien puede contar cómo era el juego que presentó Josequesoyyo en la SEI? Nos estáis poniendo los dientes largos y no soltais prenda...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Contarlo?!?!?!?!?! Eso no se cuenta, compañero. Sería como intentar contar lo bella que es la capilla sixtina, la sensación de vida del David de Miguel Ángel, los matices de cualquier obra de Bach......

Machote, hay momentos irrepetibles e inenarrables.

----------


## zarkov

No sé si es bueno el juego o no, lo que sí sé es que desde que me he levantado se lo estoy contando a todo el mundo y con la sóla descripción de lo que vi, la gente alucina.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> ¿Alguien puede contar cómo era el juego que presentó Josequesoyyo en la SEI?


En resumen:

- Sale Josequesoyyo STOP
- Hace el juego STOP
- Se nos queda a todos la boca como a la rana gustavo! STOP
- Se despide Josequesoyyo STOP
- Aplausos hasta que salgan ampoyas en las manos STOP

Ni se como lo hizo, ni quiero saberlo.

Para mi, lo mejor que he visto en mucho tiempo (ya me habían recomendado verle algun día en acción, y así pudo ser ayer).

Por cierto, gracias a la SEI de Madrid por hospedarnos aún sin ser socios, a MiguelAjo, Talman, Gandalf, Ivi, Pablo Poza, Carlos, Busyman, etc... por hacernos sentirnos como en casa.

Un abrazo.

----------


## zarkov

Jaja, es verdad, como la rana Gustavo. Es que se oyó claro y fuerte el ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhh, los ojos de incredulidad...

----------


## Gandalf

Yo se que hay alguna grabación por ahí. Estoy pensando en pedirla solo para estudiar cada pausa que hizo Jose. Si me quitan cualquier manipulación que hiciese además estaría encantado. Para mi, lo verdaderamente bonito de ese juego fue Jose. Sus pausas, sus énfasis, su cara, cada gesto (ese frotarse la tripa arriba y abajo con cara de emoción es para copiarlo), cada palabra usada... Para mi todo eso es lo que hizo el juego.

Ya le diré a Jose que se puede ser modesto, pero que una ovación como la que se llevó ayer no se da por un juego normalito como los que me salen a mi.

Ayer la gala tenía a muy buenos representantes del círulo, y es innegable que el juego de la gala fue ese, así que se de más importancia que la tiene.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

:(  :(  Y yo me tuve que ir despúes de la 6ª uva  :(  :( , pero bueno, de lo que ví, lo que más me gustó fue miguel ajo y O'Maller con el cochecito (que al final no me atreví a saludarte   :Oops:  ). Y bueno que fue un placer conocer a varias personas del foro y a ver quién se curra la crónica...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Para mi, lo verdaderamente bonito de ese juego fue Jose. Sus pausas, sus énfasis, su cara, cada gesto (ese frotarse la tripa arriba y abajo con cara de emoción es para copiarlo), cada palabra usada... Para mi todo eso es lo que hizo el juego.


Totalmente de acuerdo con que lo bonito fue Jose. Pero lo de copiarlo.... NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Ese frotarse la tripa es para admirarlo y degustarlo, pero los demás debemos evitarlo. Es SUYO!!!! (Jamás lo olvidaré... qué risas, Dios!)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> al final no me atreví a saludarte


Pues tonto tú, porque no muerdo!!!   :Lol:

----------


## Iván Manso

Gracias a los actuantes que tan amablemente se ofrecieron VOLUNTARIAMENTE (con alguna excepción) a participar en dicha gala. 

También gracias a los asistentes. Al principio veía muy poquita gente y me asusté, pero luego se lleno la plaza y se noto en los aplausos y los pañuelos blancos (esto último para pedir mi oreja) 

Y bueno, creo que también todos disfrutaron de mi fino y elegante humor que tanta gracia hace  :roll:   y esos chistes tan buenos que conté, sí, lo sé, soy buenisimo, qué le vamos a hacer, tengo un don especial... ejem ejem 

Una gala con gran cartel y mucha calidad de todos y cada uno de los actuantes 

Un saludo y hasta la próxima 

Iván 

Pd: El que escribe esto no se hace responsable del incorrecto uso de falta de modestia aplicada a su persona. Puede que él no sea tan bueno como dice. En caso de duda consulte con el vicepresidente de la SEI de Madrid, él se hace responsable de los daños que un humor tan absurdo pueda producir en los asistentes.

----------


## zarkov

Bueno, hay un mito que es totalmente irreal sobre Ivi y sus chistes. No son malos, no, ni mucho menos. Ni siquiera el del traje de etiqueta   :Lol:  ni siquiera sus imitaciones   :Lol:   :Lol:  

En serio, un trabajo muy bueno y muy divertido.

Esperamos con ansiedad la crónica del evento

----------


## Dramagic

Pues sigo sin palabras por lo vivido ayer...

Las galas fin de año de la SEi van a ser míticas...hace un año (o dos) tuvimos una gala generacional EXCELENTE y este año otra gala MARAVILLOSA.

Omalley estuvo muy bien. Todos estuvieron fabulosos...pero Jose...es que esa sensacion...Yo le veia ahi sentadito encogido con el abrigo muerto de frio...le toca salir..se quita el abrigo y sale muerto de frio (como para hacer culebreos, jeje) da un par de leches..se carga a todo el mundo y vuelve a su asiento y su abrigo a resguardarse del frio como si nada...yo me queria morir

Y tb una mención especial para el genial y magnifico presentador...se me saltaban las lágrimas de la risa...Ivan, eres un crak.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Dramagic: Muchas gracias por lo que me toca. sois unos anfitriones excelentes. Así da gusto.   :Wink:

----------


## jossan

_Hola, soy de sevilla y estuve en la ams hasta que me mude hace 3 años por lo que no estoy inscrito actualmente a la SEI. ¿podría ir?

----------


## miguelajo

Podrías ir, hacerte aspirante, hacer la prueba de ingreso ( examen) y hacerte socio.
Los socios de la SEI pueden acudir al circulo en calidad de invitados...pero si no eres socio..pues debes seguir los cauces del resto de personas.
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## jossan

Como explique antes, yo ya he estado en la SEI anteriormente. Pero actualmente, dado que cerca de mi localidad no existe ningun circulo, llevo tres años sin estar inscrito. no tengo objecion a hacer pruebas y entiendo que son necesarias, pero creo que habiendo actuado en television y tras tres años de semiprofesional...

----------


## BusyMan

Por lo tanto será un placer para todos nosotros ver a un profesional haciendo una gala de presentación como está mandado y será un referente para los próximos aspirantes.

Un saludo y bienvenido

----------


## zarkov

Si os parece, cierro ya este tema y para seguir comentando, os remito al hilo que he publicado con la crónica de la gala gracias a la deferencia de Pinky.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=9335

----------

